# weird spider



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

I just found the most weirdest spider in my house, it looked a little like a house spider around the same size as a big male, but the legs were a little shorter, but had more of a wolf spider aperance, and this thing was highly agresive i tryed moving it in to a cup and it span around so fast and reared up like somthing not right and its fangs were guite big too.

Any ideas what spider it could have been?


----------



## s_f_o_s (May 9, 2009)

Clostraphobic??


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

s_f_o_s said:


> Clostraphobic??


epic :no1:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

atypus affinis?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

S. florentina?


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

> Clostraphobic??


:lol2:



> atypus affinis?


nope it deffo wasnt a purse web spider, i wouldnt want to find one of them on my house lol.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

*these*


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Segestria florentina
it could have been this but i cant be sure as i cant find any good pics.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

S. Florentina:









D. Crocata









Are some common spids which describe what you've seen...?


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

ok it wasnt any of these the abdomin was alot flater to the S. Florentina, but they do look verry similar, I wish i took a picture befor i let it go now.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

*A hobo spider.*


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

bad pic sorry, female fishing spid, member of wolf spid fam large short legs big fangs quite aggressive very fast like water though


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

wouldn't be a florentina in Manchester, I don't think they have got that far north.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

A hobo spider? Unlikely. 

Why does everyone assume that any large brown spider that shows the least bit of "aggression" is foriegn?

It could have been many examples from the Lycosidae (wolf spiders) or Agelenidae (_Tegenaria_ etc). 

Common species it could have been include Amaurobius ferox/similis. These can be quite variable in colour tone.










A common and very flat spider that also shows defensive posture when disturbed is the Walnut orb Weaver (_Nuctenea umbratica). _










Another possibility might have been one of the genus _Hogna:_










or _Pirata:_


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

I dont know alot about spiders, but a hobo spider looks like a small house spider but with shorte legs.


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

I think the hobo spider maybe the one, the patens on the abdamin are verry simular if not the same, as the spider I encounterd earlyer on today.


----------



## s_f_o_s (May 9, 2009)

iXXo said:


> epic :no1:


Thank you, I do try :2thumb:


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

I have just been researchin and looking at pics and it does look to be the spider that i saw, But im not liking what i have read about this spider, aparenty its quite dangerous, and can cause a few problems if you get bit.

Great so now I have false widows and hobo's living in and around my house.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Serious D said:


> Great so now I have hobo's living in and around my house.


 So go kick em out, this aint no hostel. :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Serious D said:


> I have just been researchin and looking at pics and it does look to be the spider that i saw, But im not liking what i have read about this spider, aparenty its quite dangerous, and can cause a few problems if you get bit.
> 
> Great so now I have false widows and hobo's living in and around my house.


You do not get hobo spiders in the UK*.

If it looks like a hobo spider, it's highly likely it's just a _Tegenaria_ species. There's no need to go rushing to the conclusion that its an introduced american species when there are several UK native species, that occur in high abundances, that look very similar. 

As for false widows, again there is nothing to worry about. The chance of getting bitten is low, and most people report very mild symptoms. 

*I say do not, but as its impossible to prove a negative I will say there's a very,very good chance you do not normally get hobo spiders in the UK.


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

> You do not get hobo spiders in the UK*.
> 
> If it looks like a hobo spider, it's highly likely it's just a _Tegenaria_ species. There's no need to go rushing to the conclusion that its an introduced american species when there are several UK native species, that occur in high abundances, that look very similar.
> 
> ...


Yeh I thought it was strange that I found no other reports of Hobo spiders in the UK, but it defo wasnt a house spider as the legs were too short and I have never known a house spider to rear up, infact I have only came across one spider to rear up and it was a D. Crocata.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Serious D said:


> Yeh I thought it was strange that I found no other reports of Hobo spiders in the UK, but it defo wasnt a house spider as the legs were too short and I have never known a house spider to rear up, infact I have only came across one spider to rear up and it was a D. Crocata.


If it looks like a tegenaria with short legs then it could be T.domestica. It has short legs, and many spider will rear up if provoked - theres no hard and fast rule limiting only some genera to this behaviour. 

Of course, without pics it could be any number of species (but likely none of them foriegn!).


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I know someone who has a house over run by false widows and they do nothing but bite if you go near them and the females are huge.

I have too seen a similar spider in my kitchen recently


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> I know someone who has a house over run by false widows and they do nothing but bite if you go near them and the females are huge.
> 
> I have too seen a similar spider in my kitchen recently


seriously, 'do nothing but bite'?
i myself have a large population in my house, they keep themselves to themselves. if any get somewhere they shouldnt be, i simply pick them up with my hands, and place them in th bush outside.
they should only ever contemplate biting when in immenant danger


----------

